# DreamChi Charcoal + purple carrier



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

another sling carrier made for a client  what a beaut! 










i'm goin crazy with these! :laughing5:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

That is beautiful well done! So creative! X


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> That is beautiful well done! So creative! X


thank you!  just got another order in for one for a client in Australia ^^


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

pigeonsheep said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > That is beautiful well done! So creative! X
> ...


Wow! Do you have a website? Do you ship to UK?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Gorgeous! Love the purple plush.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jessicashield said:


> Wow! Do you have a website? Do you ship to UK?


i will PM you 



zellko said:


> Gorgeous! Love the purple plush.


thanks so much!  so comfy


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Beautiful! If you do have a website could you pm me the link as well please?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

April0684 said:


> Beautiful! If you do have a website could you pm me the link as well please?


just sent a PM <3


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh I love this!!!
So amazing, My babies would look fab in one.
Very talented lady so you are !


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Cait93x said:


> Oh I love this!!!
> So amazing, My babies would look fab in one.
> Very talented lady so you are !


thank you!  if you're interested let me know ^^ i ship international as well


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

I absolutely ADORE this... beautiful work, please PM me your website info!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> I absolutely ADORE this... beautiful work, please PM me your website info!!


thank you so much <3 just sent u a PM


----------



## AutumnLynn (Oct 7, 2015)

Can you PM me your website info?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

AutumnLynn said:


> Can you PM me your website info?


Just sent a PM <3


----------

